
Machine Learning from Scratch in 60 Lines of Python - mcorr
https://medium.com/@corrigan1247/get-a-jump-start-on-machine-learning-with-perceptrons-dded981ffb49?ab
======
CarolineW
You have an interesting submission history. 180 days ago you submitted this
item six times in just a few days, and got no discussion at all. Now you're
trying again, with seven submissions in five days, and again, no discussion.

I know HN now allows a few reposts, but this seems excessive.

